# plz anyone tell me  BB Home Combo ULD 900 is Unlimited plane?



## prathameshra (Feb 29, 2012)

plz anyone have BB Home Combo ULD 900 what is download speed of this plan i am planing buy this plan plaz tell me


----------



## Kev.Ved (Mar 10, 2012)

Visit these links:
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/new_BB/BB_COMBO_lim.htm

*www.bsnl.co.in/service/new_BB/BB_COMBO_Unlim.htm


----------

